# My flowerhorn eye problem.. !!!



## danieRRrr (Oct 29, 2004)

Recently my flowerhorn developed a problem on his left eye, I don't know what it is.. My tank has been a bit neglected lately, maybe thats why? It was pretty dirty but I didn't think it was _that_ bad. My tank has been cleaned and I'm hoping my fish will get healthy again =/ Anybody know whats wrong with his eye? If so, any tips/solution would be appreciated. The outer part of his left eye is kind of white, and the eye itself looks a bit more bubbled then it should .. its kind of clouded, looks nasty white sortof.. I don't know how else to describe it?

PICS:
View attachment 61843
View attachment 61845


Good (right) eye [for comparison]:
View attachment 61850


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

my red belly had the same thing on his eye, i used salt and normal water changes and it cleared up


----------



## danieRRrr (Oct 29, 2004)

What kind of salt did you use? Did you purchase some from your lfs? Someone else stated they just use regular table salt  I'm really worried that my fish's eye will eventually fall out or heal but remain clouded and or blind ..


----------



## Jason_s (Jan 30, 2004)

do some water changes quick...I'd do about 30-40% every other day until the nitrates are at an acceptable level and then go back to a normal routine of 30-40% once weekly. Once the nitrates come down, the eye should heal just fine. I had a similar situation in my 150 a couple months back...I had gotten busy and missed a couple water changes so the nitrates went up a bit more than usual and my bala shark got a cloudy eye. I did a big scale water change and in a day or 2 the bala's eye was just fine. I never added salt or any meds.


----------



## danieRRrr (Oct 29, 2004)

I did a waterchange, 30-40 % and scrubbed the inside of the tank (I think bacteria was building up on the front part of the tank) and I was thinking about medicating the tank, but decided not to. I have some tetracyline.. Isn't doing water changes every other day too frequent for the fish? I thought he'd get weaker from all the stress in the changes.. I'm still considering medicating / salt, maybe some more feedback first though ..


----------



## Jason_s (Jan 30, 2004)

> Isn't doing water changes every other day too frequent for the fish?


No, the fish will be fine. So long as you have adequate filtration and temp doesn't fluctuate too much when you change the water. Besides, it should only take 2-3 changes to get things back on track and then you can go back to weekly changes.


----------



## danieRRrr (Oct 29, 2004)

Oh thats cool then, when I do water changes the temp doesn't flux. because I use water from my bath.. so the temp is about the same when I put it in my tank. I have a wetdry and an external filter so I should have enough filtration also. I'm trying to only feed him little bits at a time atm so the food doesn't pollute the water. Thanks for the tips


----------



## Jason_s (Jan 30, 2004)

no problem







have you tested the water to see exactly how high the nitrates got? I do wish you the best of luck and hope the eye clears up as you get the water params get back in check.


----------



## danieRRrr (Oct 29, 2004)

No I didn't check on the nitrates, nor do I know how? Fortunately this has never happened before, but unfortunately because of it I never took nitrate or PH levels or anything like that =/


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

danieRRrr said:


> What kind of salt did you use? Did you purchase some from your lfs? Someone else stated they just use regular table salt  I'm really worried that my fish's eye will eventually fall out or heal but remain clouded and or blind ..
> [snapback]1030443[/snapback]​


aqurium salt from my lfs


----------



## Jason_s (Jan 30, 2004)

danieRRrr said:


> No I didn't check on the nitrates, nor do I know how? Fortunately this has never happened before, but unfortunately because of it I never took nitrate or PH levels or anything like that =/
> [snapback]1031553[/snapback]​


you should be able to take a water sample to an lfs and have them test it for you. they may or may not charge a small fee...it just depends on the store. Or, you can buy quick dip test strips (not 100% accurate but close enough to get an idea) or some type of liquid test kit at your lfs or even Wal-mart and instructions will be included. there will also be a chart showing what levels of nitrates are acceptable.


----------



## danieRRrr (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys


----------

